# So who's getting a cut?



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks like some of our ideas have been marketed :yes:
Good to see manufacturers paying attention 

Advance Rapid Fill Banjo
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/New-Drywall-Tools/Advance-Rapid-Fill-Banjo.html


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice:thumbsup: My banjo is ready for retirement, I want one:yes:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I wonder if it would actually raise the tape up inside or just pull it in from the cutting side? If that was the case you would need three hands just to fill it one to hold the end of the tape one to hold your banjo and the third to work the pump. It could be a good idea but bad product.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I posted some pics of the mod I did to a Homax thread a while back, it works well enough if you pull a few inches of tape out before filling otherwise it pulls the tape in and becomes a PITA. Also placed my filler opening on the bottom side of the banjo so it will always fill under the tape. 

You still need to open it up every few fills since filling it this way does eventually shoot some mud on the top side of the tape and makes things real messy, but it is still a bit of a time saver


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Philma Crevices said:


> Looks like some of our ideas have been marketed :yes:
> Good to see manufacturers paying attention
> 
> Advance Rapid Fill Banjo
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/New-Drywall-Tools/Advance-Rapid-Fill-Banjo.html


Don't you just love the flimflam man watching us, he's not paying "that" much attention .......who would be stupid enough to put it in the side instead of the bottom :blink: Actually, I might still have photo's here somewhere of a filler attched to the bottom of my banjo from several years ago. Atleast he listened when I mentioned caps for mud pumps


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Philma Crevices said:


> Looks like some of our ideas have been marketed :yes:
> Good to see manufacturers paying attention
> 
> Advance Rapid Fill Banjo
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/New-Drywall-Tools/Advance-Rapid-Fill-Banjo.html


As has already been pointed out, its fill design appears to be wrong.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> Don't you just love the flimflam man watching us, he's not paying "that" much attention .......who would be stupid enough to put it in the side instead of the bottom :blink: Actually, I might still have photo's here somewhere of a filler attched to the bottom of my banjo from several years ago. Atleast he listened when I mentioned caps for mud pumps


If you happen to find those filler photos, Kiwiman, I'd like to see them, to see if they're what I have in mind as to what would work best.

If they're not, I could send you what I think would especially do it, and if you agreed, maybe we could tweak things further. Maybe even get a cut from a manufacturer for our design brilliance. :whistling2:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I put a filler on a Kraft banjo-awesome banjo by the way, better than the Marshalltown
IMO-and I still use it. Works really good especially with fibafuse, you just have to remember to fold the tape back where it comes out or it will pull back in. will post pics tomorrow.:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


>


No, Ice I won't be sending it to you to violate and cut apart or melt onto a paint stick!:jester::jester:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

JustMe said:


> If you happen to find those filler photos, Kiwiman, I'd like to see them, to see if they're what I have in mind as to what would work best.
> 
> If they're not, I could send you what I think would especially do it, and if you agreed, maybe we could tweak things further. Maybe even get a cut from a manufacturer for our design brilliance. :whistling2:


no no, they have the right filler valve but it's just in the wrong place, once the banjo is empty the valve will be above the tape, the only benefit I can see is you wouldn't need a goosekneck.
A tip for anyone using it - spin off a bit of slack on your tape roll before filling... less chance of the end tape pulling inside and less chance of mud pushing past the sides of the tape.
My one was more of a proof of concept (a ball valve with tap), I use hot mud and a quickfill syringe type pump for that so no need for the filler valve anyway.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> no no, they have the right filler valve but it's just in the wrong place, once the banjo is empty the valve will be above the tape, the only benefit I can see is you wouldn't need a goosekneck.


Not saying it's a wrong valve, K-man. But there's 'right', and then there can be 'more right'.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Y'all are right about that! I'm just more right than everbody else!:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

mld said:


> Y'all are right about that! I'm just more right than everbody else!:whistling2:


Yeah, isn't that usually the way of it. 

I talked to Deanne from Advance once about maybe sending some tool designs/prototypes of mine their way. She said they (her dad?) would assess them. I wasn't sure about how well they would be able to do that, so I didn't follow up on it. (It's one reason why I've continued to stay some in drywall finishing up till now - so I don't lose touch too much with the actual work of it.) 

Nothing against Advance, but the placement of the valve makes me think I might've made a right call. And especially since my tools are more about being power related finishing tools - which Advance isn't really into.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

JustMe said:


> Not saying it's a wrong valve, K-man. But there's 'right', and then there can be 'more right'.


A more basic valve would be the rubber flap type I suppose......then again there's the tried and trusted foo foo valve :whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> A more basic valve would be the rubber flap type I suppose......then again there's the tried and trusted foo foo valve :whistling2:


Question is, are they 'more right'. Maybe even toilet valves might be 'more right' in some situations. 

I will say my thinking about it probably went in a direction no one else has maybe gone as of yet. Maybe Advance might be interested in something more like that(?), as it seems more up their alley tool wise than are power tools.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

So here she is in her work clothes. The filler probably should have been mounted farther back, towards the tape roll, but seems to work fine like this too.You can see the tape folded over ready to fill. I can run a full roll of fibafuse without opening the lid. I have gone back to using the banjo a lot more now that I use almost exclusively fuse because I can dial the mud back a little. Is it faster than using the zook? No, but life is alot simpler with a banjo. I mean, how many threads are there about, "HELP, MY BANJO ISNT WORKING RIGHT"?
This coming from a guy who owns four tapers and a few years ago said that the banjo belonged out on the rock pile next to the black and white TV!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mld said:


> So here she is in her work clothes. The filler probably should have been mounted farther back, towards the tape roll, but seems to work fine like this too.You can see the tape folded over ready to fill. I can run a full roll of fibafuse without opening the lid. I have gone back to using the banjo a lot more now that I use almost exclusively fuse because I can dial the mud back a little. Is it faster than using the zook? No, but life is alot simpler with a banjo. I mean, how many threads are there about, "HELP, MY BANJO ISNT WORKING RIGHT"?
> This coming from a guy who owns four tapers and a few years ago said that the banjo belonged out on the rock pile next to the black and white TV!


What if they designed a bazooka where you could control the mud flow. Would you toss your banjo to the rock heap then??????


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I've seen much cleaner bazookas!!!:whistling2: Wash that damn thing Man!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> What if they designed a bazooka where you could control the mud flow. Would you toss your banjo to the rock heap then??????


 they tried too,,,,

Aaron sent me a cpl of drums to put in my zook to increase the amount of mud being brought up by the cable,,,,,

Unfortunately we got a new president in 2007 and i haven't had a chance or reason to even try em out yet.

I would be happy to send em to you to try in your new Columbia zook,,, if your a mind too

no kidding


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> they tried too,,,,
> 
> Aaron sent me a cpl of drums to put in my zook to increase the amount of mud being brought up by the cable,,,,,
> 
> ...


I will take you up on your deal, only if you send them to PA rocker and fr8trian first. That way, Fr8train can video tape PA as he shows the proper way to install them, and test them too.:thumbup:

I suck at mechanical stuff:whistling2:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> I've seen much cleaner bazookas!!!:whistling2: Wash that damn thing Man!


Wow! The guy cleans his truck out and gets all cocky!!:whistling2:

My banjo is definitely my most abused tool, but it can take it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I will take you up on your deal, only if you send them to PA rocker and fr8trian first. That way, Fr8train can video tape PA as he shows the proper way to install them, and test them too.:thumbup:
> 
> I suck at mechanical stuff:whistling2:


Done,,,, just let me know and I'll be happy to send em on the way,,,,,, 

I really believe these things are the ducks nuts,,:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mld said:


> Wow! The guy cleans his truck out and gets all cocky!!:whistling2:



















Ill bet you his truck is all filthy again:yes::jester:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> What if they designed a bazooka where you could control the mud flow. Would you toss your banjo to the rock heap then??????


Doubt it! I will admit there have been times that I wanted to throw my old Concorde on the rock pile I was so mad at it! 

I bought a new DM taper a couple of years ago that runs sweet! Also have a mini Concorde that I rebuilt from my old donor taper that is the easiest running tube I ever used.... should send Moore that one to learn on!:whistling2::thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Done,,,, just let me know and I'll be happy to send em on the way,,,,,,
> 
> I really believe these things are the ducks nuts,,:thumbsup:


Well,,,, I guess fr8train will half to give you his address first. Then, when their ready to send them to me, ill send them my address. And if it's ok with you Capt. I will send them to someone else....If they want to test also. 

Then we can give our feed back.... To Aaron, since he sent you the parts to test:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I would like to see a 350' roll or even 400' roll of paper tape to use in banjos. The 500's are a PITA for the first 100' or so and then they run real smooth. The 250' rolls are great outta the gate just not much for stamina. Heck I bet even some bazooka guys may grab them as well. I know I would buy them


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

chris said:


> I would like to see a 350' roll or even 400' roll of paper tape to use in banjos. The 500's are a PITA for the first 100' or so and then they run real smooth. The 250' rolls are great outta the gate just not much for stamina. Heck I bet even some bazooka guys may grab them as well. I know I would buy them


I wish they would make a 1000' roll:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mld said:


> Doubt it! I will admit there have been times that I wanted to throw my old Concorde on the rock pile I was so mad at it!
> 
> I bought a new DM taper a couple of years ago that runs sweet! Also have a mini Concorde that I rebuilt from my old donor taper that is the easiest running tube I ever used.... should send Moore that one to learn on!:whistling2::thumbsup:


A truck and a zook are both the same to me, if either one is broke, then I'm not going to work that day:thumbup:

I was thinking about buying a banjo when doing my last house. I was having to work off 2 sections of scaffold. But once I had to climb down my scaffold to get my knife on a pole, b/c my zook can reach really high and far,,,, I was like nay. With a banjo, I would of had to build my scaffold higher


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> wow! The guy cleans his truck out and gets all cocky!!:whistling2:
> 
> My banjo is definitely my most abused tool, but it can take it! :thumbsup:





2buckcanuck said:


> ill bet you his truck is all filthy again


lmfao!!!!!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> A truck and a zook are both the same to me, if either one is broke, then I'm not going to work that day:thumbup:
> 
> I was thinking about buying a banjo when doing my last house. I was having to work off 2 sections of scaffold. But once I had to climb down my scaffold to get my knife on a pole, b/c my zook can reach really high and far,,,, I was like nay. With a banjo, I would of had to build my scaffold higher


Moore's truck and a banjo are both the same to me, either one can look like a pile and still get the job done..........but.........that means no days off:furious:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I wish they would make a 1000' roll:yes:


1000' roll of ff ....right:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> Looks like some of our ideas have been marketed :yes:
> Good to see manufacturers paying attention
> 
> Advance Rapid Fill Banjo
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/New-Drywall-Tools/Advance-Rapid-Fill-Banjo.html


I talked about mr hunter about this years ago!!!:yes: glad to see it. but they left out some important things...guess my banjo is still on top :jester:


----------

